# Techinques in FMA.



## cfr (Sep 17, 2006)

Ive asked before about FMA and open hand techs. What I understand is that the stick work easily translates into open hand techs. So my new questions would be:

1; Are stikes practiced open hand? I would have to imagine that to become a good striker, they would have to be practiced as such. It would make sense that you could learn the body mechanics, but to never practice open handed, it would seem tough to learn how to hit hard. For the record, Ive never done it, so I could be wrong.

2; I have no desire to enter any sort of MMA bout, but I do believe that no style is complete without some training in clinch and ground work. Does FMA address these, or is it more of the "I'll keep them at a distance" mindset?

Thanks.


----------



## Carol (Sep 17, 2006)

cfr said:


> Ive asked before about FMA and open hand techs. What I understand is that the stick work easily translates into open hand techs. So my new questions would be:
> 
> 1; Are stikes practiced open hand? I would have to imagine that to become a good striker, they would have to be practiced as such. It would make sense that you could learn the body mechanics, but to never practice open handed, it would seem tough to learn how to hit hard. For the record, Ive never done it, so I could be wrong.


 
Yes, strikes are practiced open hand as well.

Stickwork _translates_ to open hand techs.  That doesn't mean stickwork and open hand techs are 100.00% identical.  There are differences between the two.  To be proficient in both, the student musts practice both.  



> 2; I have no desire to enter any sort of MMA bout, but I do believe that no style is complete without some training in clinch and ground work. Does FMA address these, or is it more of the "I'll keep them at a distance" mindset?


 
Yes there is clinch and ground work.  Malasia, Indonesia, the Philipines...all island chains that can have sharp differences in terrain. Ground work in FMAs is simply a natural adaptation to the conditions.  

The amount and extent depends on the school and the styles incorporated in to the teaching.  Dumog includes standup grappling with throws, neck-turning, or balance-offsetting techniques, as well as ubmission-type wrestling with chokes, locks, and strikes.  The Harimau moves associated with Silat are said to be inspired by the way tigers fight (Harimau means tiger). Tigers typically do not fight from an upright position.  Harimau incorporates moves that are either done down on one knee or on the ground all together.


----------



## MJS (Sep 18, 2006)

cfr said:


> Ive asked before about FMA and open hand techs. What I understand is that the stick work easily translates into open hand techs. So my new questions would be:
> 
> 1; Are stikes practiced open hand? I would have to imagine that to become a good striker, they would have to be practiced as such. It would make sense that you could learn the body mechanics, but to never practice open handed, it would seem tough to learn how to hit hard. For the record, Ive never done it, so I could be wrong.


 
Yes.  At my school, we go through a number of strikes as well as kicks.  My inst. also takes some ideas/concepts from Boxing and Muay Thai kicking.  



> 2; I have no desire to enter any sort of MMA bout, but I do believe that no style is complete without some training in clinch and ground work. Does FMA address these, or is it more of the "I'll keep them at a distance" mindset?
> 
> Thanks.


 
There are a number of FMA's that include ground work.  At the last Arnis camp I went to this past July, there was alot of ground work, along the BJJ line, that was being taught.  

Mike


----------



## Raymund Suba (Sep 18, 2006)

It really depends on what your school is focusing in. Are they concentrating on competitive sport Arnis? Or is your school all about practicall self-defence? Is it a purely artistic or cultral endevor? Or is it more like most Arnis groups and does a little bit of everything.

When I used to represent my University in the collage competitive scene, the focus was primarily largo-mano with little-to-no empty hands training. 

When we trained for practical self defense then the focus was more on disengaging and staying alive, with very little focus on stamina.

When you assume that you're fighting another Arnisador, then we stay at a distance then use Dumog techniques only when necessary.

Arnis does have some moves that adress clinching and wrestling taught at advanced levels, but very few styles will actively try to use them. Arnis is a weaponed style after all, and all of this empty hands fighting is learned on a "just in case" basis.


----------



## cfr (Sep 18, 2006)

I was wondering specifically about the Villabrille-Largusa Kali System.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 18, 2006)

Raymund Suba said:


> It really depends on what your school is focusing in. Are they concentrating on competitive sport Arnis?



This is a good point. Especially in the Phil., you can really concentrate on it as a sport! Too bad about it being dropped from the Thai SEA games.


----------



## Raymund Suba (Sep 19, 2006)

arnisador said:


> This is a good point. Especially in the Phil., you can really concentrate on it as a sport! Too bad about it being dropped from the Thai SEA games.



And we were really pushing for it too. Most of the competitors from the last SEA games were generally pleased with the way the game was officiated, and we were really hoping that the Thais will adopt it. Well, hope springs eternal, and there's still some time left. (I wonder if it would help if the event was renamed "stickfighting" so that they can put their Krabi-krabong players?)


----------



## arnisador (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, renaming it stickfighting actually seems fair to me...there are other stickfighting traditions in the area, not just Filipino!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 19, 2006)

Raymund Suba said:


> And we were really pushing for it too. Most of the competitors from the last SEA games were generally pleased with the way the game was officiated, and we were really hoping that the Thais will adopt it. Well, hope springs eternal, and there's still some time left. (I wonder if it would help if the event was renamed "stickfighting" so that they can put their Krabi-krabong players?)


 
That might be a really good idea.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 19, 2006)

MJS said:


> There are a number of FMA's that include ground work. At the last Arnis camp I went to this past July, there was alot of ground work, along the BJJ line, that was being taught.
> 
> Mike


 

Mike, was it actual FMA or BJJ added to the mix?


----------



## MJS (Sep 19, 2006)

Marvin said:


> Mike, was it actual FMA or BJJ added to the mix?


 
I'd say its more BJJ added to the mix.  I missed out on the majority of it due to testing, but made it out in time to see some pretty interesting leg and armlock variations.  The majority of the 'groundwork' is done off of a takedown, such as a mobility throw from a punch.  From there, you'll begin to see some basic armbars, etc.  During my classes, my inst. will also focus on more of the BJJ area, working on positions, takedowns, escapes, etc.  This material is not part of the Arnis curriculum.

Mike


----------



## Marvin (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks Mike


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 2, 2007)

It isn't so much that FMA uses  stick , sword, knife techniques as the idea that they use  stick, sword, knife CONCEPTS - that is why it is easy to translate to the hands


----------

